# Hiving packages indoors



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

A while back someone here on beesource commented on hiving packages in a dark shed, red lights, which eliminated drifting problems. Does that ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

I think nick noyes talked about it. Could be wrong though


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Im thinking of hiving the packages in the evening and through into the night as long as it takes me, using an overhead red spot light,
has anyone else hived in the moon light?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Ian said:


> Im thinking of hiving the packages in the evening and through into the night as long as it takes me, using an overhead red spot light,
> has anyone else hived in the moon light?


Yea... I have. Small numbers though... like 20 or so packages. It works well, as long as crawling bees do not bother you too much.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Historically when thousands of packages were hived in Canada, a lot of that work was done in the evening, thru the night and into the wee hours of the day. The longer the bees can spend on comb before flying the less the drifting. I have done a little bit of that kind of work and agree to the crawling bees. They can make the task unpleasant. If bees are hived in warm weather during the day, you will end up with a mess. Lots of drifting, sometimes into tree branches that are 30 feet off the ground, oops. If the weather is poor and bees would not normally fly then day time work is fine.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ya, if I hive some packages, I usually get them early in April when I can usually count on some coolish hours to hive in, but I plan on getting some next week, and the temps are going to be very pleasant, drifting will be a concern. 

Should be interesting,

Jean-Marc, how do you handle the queen? Do you drop her in, or do you release her in a day or so later.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I usually poke a hole in the candy. If I were to drop her in, I would wet her wings with water or syrup so she does not fly off. I have been lucky enough not to have had to use packages in recent years. I am not a big fan of them. Too many problems associated with them. Are you planning on switching queens in them? How do you go about that?

Jean-Marc


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I did quite a few in the dark this year. It is nice because most of them stay put. They dont drift that much either. Now the crawlers are enough to piss you off. I dont pull the corks for a day or so to let them settle in. I then direct release her. It is the same amount of time and work as coming back and pulling the cages the next day anyway. Now if you forget you could do some damage. Don't miss one.

Have not tried indoors yet. That sounds like fun.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys!

Jean-Mark, I have queens coming on order to replace these ones, such a shame to kill them off because I will have the best of luck with brooding but can never get those queens through our winters. 
I will either pinch them off, or if I feel cheep, Ill get them going in nucs and see what happens

I hate crawling bees, but if it will help me save some frustration with drifting, then, so be it!


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I don't know if it helps or not, but as soon as I get back to the farm, I remove 4 frames from each hive and place the package in it's future home... syrup up the feeder and put the lid on. Go to the house and wait for the sun to set. I do not have many drifting issues...


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you "sprinkle" the bees with syrup when you hive the package? It seems to distract/occupy them for a while. never had drifting problems.

Crazy Roland


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Roland said:


> Do you "sprinkle" the bees with syrup when you hive the package? It seems to distract/occupy them for a while. never had drifting problems.
> 
> Crazy Roland


I do... dump then spray with syrup using a little pump sprayer... keeps them licking all night.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

hpm08161947 said:


> I don't know if it helps or not, but as soon as I get back to the farm, I remove 4 frames from each hive and place the package in it's future home... syrup up the feeder and put the lid on. Go to the house and wait for the sun to set. I do not have many drifting issues...


On a cool day of course with no entrance reducer and lid slightly ajar so do you dont have cooked bee's.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

We dump all ours in a building. Leave in for 2 or 3 days and take out in evening. Don't have much drifting problems.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I knew I heard someone say that here! 
Say Nick, how do you keep the bees from leaving the boxes while in the shed? You must have the shed cooled to 5 degrees C,


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Best to dump them early in the morning when its cool and they are clustered , not just off the truck and agitated. Keep it completly dark and don't go in and check on them. We run internal fans to circulate air and can keep it about 45 - 50 degrees F. If you have a way to cool your building that would be ideal, we don't.


----------

